

French President Falls for Phishing Scam - gillyzammit
http://www.allspammedup.com/2008/10/french-president-falls-for-phishing-scam/

======
josefresco
"The specifics of the attack haven’t been released and officials say the
president’s bank could face sanctions if it’s found their security procedures,
or lack thereof, contributed to the hacker’s attack."

I love how when this happens to the French President the bank might face
sanctions for their lousy security. But if it happens to your average user,
you're on your own to detect the theft and re-assemble your life.

